# GUANGZHOU | Huijin Center | 320m | 1050ft | 69 fl | 220m | 722ft | 50 fl | T/O



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

sources:
www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=934911&extra=page=2&page=50
http://m.leju.com/touch/house/gz/122181/
http://m.house.163.com/gz/0TAR.html


> 汇金中心即将面世
> 
> 汇金中心位于广州市天河区黄埔大道与科韵路交界的国际金融城起步区，紧靠地铁科韵路站。该项目总建筑面积41万平方米，由一座320米的甲级写字楼、两栋公寓和一座独立商业Minimall组成。
> 
> ...


google translation:
*Huijin center forthcoming*

Huijin center located in Huangpu Avenue, Tianhe District, Guangzhou Branch Yun Road at the junction with the International Financial City starting area, close to the Metro Division Yun Road Station. The total construction area of ​​410,000 square meters, a 320 meters from the Grade A office space, two apartments and an independent business Minimall components.

Huijin center development progress rapidly, the current building has been covered to 5 floors, the sales center has been open for 10 days in November, the sales staff is introducing commercial premises to customers.

Business Huijin center consists of two apartments and an independent commercial Minimall Dishang

Huijin center will be built in Guangzhou International Financial City launch of the first project

Win Business Network reporter learned that Huijin business center consists of two apartments and an independent business Dishang, Deshang located apartment negative one layer to four layers, an area of ​​about 10,000 square meters, an independent business Minimall namely "Huijin world "There are five levels, a total of 13,000 square meters. According to the presence of Shimao Property sales personnel, offices, apartments and retail units Huijin center will sell, whether unified investment operations after the sale of the commercial part to see the owner's wishes and requirements, "Huijin world," defined as a one-stop leisure and entertainment center, 1-3 sell, 4-5 layer planning for the cinema, not sales.

Huijin Guangzhou International Financial Center where the city was defined as Guangzhou's "Wall Street", will create the country's leading financial headquarters gathering area, become the image on behalf of the regional financial center of Guangzhou and Guangdong province finance.

November 7, 2011, the Guangzhou municipal government first proposed to create an international financial city, February 7, 2013, the Guangzhou International Financial City starting area of ​​the first land, 4 to attract 13 billion yuan, and achieved good land Available recognition. Among them, the City of A003 and A005 packaged to sell land area of ​​72,922 square meters, with a total construction area of ​​522,400 square meters, green and Bunger Guangzhou Ltd, Guangzhou Real Estate Development Co., Ltd. Sui Wing 6.4 billion yuan price wins too.

Developing Entity Guangzhou Sui Wing Real Estate Development Co., Ltd. It Huijin center, the company's legal representative from Guangzhou KWG Group Executive Director, Chief Executive Officer of Kong Jiantao served as vice president of China Resources Land Kongxiao Kai, vice chairman of Shimao Group chairman Xu Tan also in which the office.

According Shimao Property (0813 HK) 2013 annual report, the company in July 2013 to get the land project, invested in land cost 12.65 billion yuan, accounting for 33% of the project equity.

Shimao, KWG and China Resources Land joint venture to build three Huijin Guangzhou International Financial Center is the first built in the city market project, much attention.

Shimao joint R & F KWG, etc. to expand the market in South China

Shimao Property belonging Shimao Group, Shimao Group has Shimao shares Shimao two platform for listed companies.

It is understood that Shimao shares is a financial commercial real estate development, operations, department stores and cinemas and many other business segments in one of the listed companies, the development in the Yangtze River Delta and the Bohai Bay region, operating more than 20 projects, formats including Shimao Plaza, Shimao department stores, theaters and world Shimao days Lele City.

Shimao real estate business, including residential, hotel, retail and commercial properties, commercial real estate in Shimao real estate on the one hand by holding 64.22% stake in Shanghai Shimao commercial real estate development, on the other hand focus on the development Mini Mall, Mini Hotel and other commercial products Shimao Group Board of Directors Vice Chairman and Executive Director Xu Tan has said that, Mini Mall is the direction of Shimao business community.

In order to strengthen the country's layout, Shimao recent years in cooperation with the R & F, actively planning to enter the Guangdong market.

In June 2010, Shimao issued a proclamation declaring the CITIC Real Estate added to develop the Guangzhou Asian Games City project, the original project holders bodied, Country Garden, Agile each accounted for 20% of the shares, the profit of the project company in Guangzhou Real Estate Development Co., Ltd. holds shares.

Cooperation with R & F also Huizhou project, in November 2010, Shimao and R & F Properties joint venture to develop rich Venetian Bay project Mau foundation, the project consists of villas, beachfront apartments and high-rise residential component, is also supporting the hotels, shopping centers and clubs .

Guangzhou International Financial City development has great market attention, this and KWG Resources Land together, I believe Shimao real estate market will be further development of South China.

*19.08.2014*


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*22.09.2015*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*20.04.2015*



























*location*
15.05.2015


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

finally a new supertall project for guangzhou :cheers:

more importantly this marks the start of something big: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542069&page=6

just a reminder about what area we are talking about


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Yes that is a huge project. Good to see it getting underway.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

This is great news.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

if every proposed Supertall in this project gets built then how many are we talking about?


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

kunming tiger said:


> if every proposed Supertall in this project gets built then how many are we talking about?


Apparently, there's this, along with the AT909002 (on-hold?), and the 450m one.


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*07.06.2015*
By 天上种的菜
Not a good view but better than nothing^^


----------



## nhatmik (Jun 30, 2015)

in the 1st time impress me it look same Bitexco Finance Tower in HCMC , like a lotus


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Great to see this going up for Guangzhou! What a fantastic city!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

How many supertalls does Guangzhou have now if this project is Completed?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> How many supertalls does Guangzhou have now if this project is Completed?


7 currently topped out and 4 are U/C, so 11 

i'm sure more will follow


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

ZZ-II said:


> 7 currently topped out and 4 are U/C, so 11
> 
> i'm sure more will follow


You can bet on it,on both sides of the pearl river downstreams from Zhujiang new town there are plans for 70+ 200m+ towers with atleast 3(4 if we include Canton tower) of them over 400m,This isnt including other masterplans that are already under construction or proposed (one in Panzhou,Baietan and another surrounding Guangzhou south station),long term we are looking at over 100,200m+ buildings in Guangzhou.


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

For those interested this render gives a good idea of how it will look,keep in mind that this development is out of frame so the skyline will be even larger,Zhujiang new town is right below. 
originally posted by hrterwot on gaoloumi









This is the view from canton tower right now
originally posted on gaoloumi by 广穗


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Oct 04 by beleve


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*18.10.2015*
By 用镜头记录世界


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
this river can be easily confused with huang pu river


----------



## 1a7aro (Jan 9, 2015)

Great


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by Kwong Sui on the 28th of December 2015


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by 广穗 on gaoloumi on the 28th of January 2016










Render:


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by happyhour


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

27.04.16 by djy1234


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by kwong sui on the 26th of July 2016


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

good progress :cheers:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Where exactly is this project located?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ In the pics above? I assume the extreme left?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Dec 12 by Kevinmai


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

DUE TO THE FLYING HEIGHT DEMAND OF THE MILITARY AIRPORT OF SHENCUN NEARBY,

THIS SUPERTALL AND THE OTHER PROJECTS MORE THAN 100M IN THIS AREA HAD BEEN SUSPENDED UNTILL SUCH PROBLEM SORTED OUT.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks for that info lawdefender.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Feb 21 by Kevinmai


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

is this officially on hold or not?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By gzdfz. 
Active?


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Is that the main tower??


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Went to site today. Not much change after two years. I think the main tower is now called Canton international center. found a site board that only mentioned the 220m tower though. So not sure if reduced in size. Sales office was empty, so no models or anything. :dunno:

https://imgur.com/a/V1Iy4iw


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 12 by 广州爱出色实名认证

some movement


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by gzdfz on 2020-05-15

latest development, seems back to work


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

China's second skyscraper capital


----------



## Claps (Nov 6, 2020)

11.21


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 03 by chuenglaps


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 炸鸡的咸鱼 from gaoloumi 

2020-12-11


----------



## Claps (Nov 6, 2020)

12.26


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2020-12-30


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more pic 
















GUANGZHOU | Projects & Construction


Guangzhou International Financial City West Section Land area: 3.65 km2 the blue mark & red mark section: west section Land Usage Plan of West Section render Landmark buildings: 380 m x 2 photo by google183 from gaoloumi 2021-1-1 IFC west section




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 炸鸡的咸鱼 from gaoloumi 

2021-1-17


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

号外！金融城，220米超高层封顶了_汇金


房产君实地考察后发现，从现场情况来看，汇金东翼主体基本完成，看起来是要封顶了， 而号称要建320米的汇金中心，进度却输了汇金东翼半拍。在这里，不仅可以了解最新资讯、买房知识，更有美女小编带你看各…




www.sohu.com





Official English Name of this project : *Canton Financial Center*


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

2021-1-23 

photo by fzs128 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi

2021-2-3


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

saw it when i was picking strawberries yesterday. Poly is beautiful as always.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The land plot in the above photo will be planned by Poly Property into a business buildings cluster as below render:










photo by 摩天GZ


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi

2021-3-2


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

wow crazy development! Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-10 by dengjunying


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 

2021-4-1


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-4-15


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these two supertalls will be linked in the middle


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 4:*








广州塔接闪 by 亓伒 on 500px.com


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice elegant design. The glass looks very good.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 04 by songchao123


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 17 by BP. on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, can this space provide space for a helipad?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

2021/12/25


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

omg, what gorgeous rounded egdes


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-26 by dengjunying


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

The second tower has been completed! One down one to go!


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by TerrenceL from gaoloumi 2022-2


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by TerrenceL from gaoloumi 2022-2


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 26 by songchao123


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 28 by songchao123


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's The Huijin Center and other towers around it in the same Business district as seen from a drone flying above the Pearl River. If one looks carefully, he or she can see that cladding installation has picked up in the last few days.
We so need more skyscrapers in Guangzhou.


https://www.ixigua.com/7081222666962764322?logTag=3f076d9439640d601940


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 12 by dengjunying


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 17 by dengjunying


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 2 by 董剑天


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 28 by songchao123


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 5 by MOMU


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-10 by dengjunying


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-25 by BP.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-24 by 大家姐


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 09 by 冰蓝八妾


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

photo by aaaccc from gaoloumi 2022-7


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-02 by zi_long


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-12 by TerrenceL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-24 by zi_long


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 16 by 冰蓝八妾


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by fzs128 from gaoloumi 2022-12-25

Lighting test


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 30 by SilverScrapes


----------

